# The Necessity of Inspection



## Beleriand (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi everyone,

my colleague ask me that is an inspection really necessary? What is your personal opinion for this situation? Do you have some experiences with new home inspection?
For new home owners to remain covered, however, they must obey a precise inspection schedule. Should home owners neglect an inspection or miss a deadline, they will most likely be expelled from this government-sponsored program and will lose the extra coverage and support which it provides. 
Let´s check a few items to inspect:
- air conditioning, heating, air distribution systems
- water, sewage (or a septic system), drains, and all related plumbing
- electrical systems, wiring, power distribution, data cables and networks, radio and coaxial cables
- the quality of the entire construction, specifics depending on the type of house and the materials used
- the roof and its ability to protect the house from rain, withstand wind, and ventilate the house appropriately


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

yes, but not by an inspection agency that the realtor recommends, nor any inspection agency. get a general contractor that you trust to bring in the trades.

they are all crooks anyway...


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Ask TWO inspectors and compare.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

The most important thing in any inspection is moisture or water damage. Really pay attention to where water might be going and you will also find other problems if they are present. If it is present you must find out why and where and deal with it.


----------



## RichmondMan (Jan 31, 2011)

Definitely, I agree with your view. I try to remember on my experiences with inspectors, but everything was correctly. The new holders of house should be careful on the unprofessional handling of some inspectors. 



dogcom said:


> The most important thing in any inspection is moisture or water damage. Really pay attention to where water might be going and you will also find other problems if they are present. If it is present you must find out why and where and deal with it.


----------

